# Praetorian Night Patrol Black Pvd - Military Watch - Tritium Illuminat



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello

I saw this on ebay, made in Germany. (Couldn't add German tag as one doesn't exist!)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Praetorian-Night-Patrol-Black-PVD-Military-Watch-Tritium-Illumination-T25-/261016972935?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3cc5d2ee87

http://www.milwatches.com/product_info.php/language/en/info/p1762_Praetorian-Night-Patrol-Black-PVD---Nato-Armband.html

Looks good I thought, does anyone own one?

Are they any good, they have a Quartz Citizen/Miyota 2115 movement inside.

Any replies are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i dont own one but i looks very nice njoy it

H :lol:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit of a difference between prices

189Euros = Â£118 + shipping

$248 = Â£156, + postage + customs taxes.

For Â£118 + shipping it seems a bargain.


----------



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

Good point!

I will make them an offer via ebay and point out the difference elsewhere on the other site.

I asked them about import taxes to the UK and they replied back by saying there wouldn't be any because, I quote:

"We are in located in Germany so you do not pay any tax, customs or VAT" ?

Can anyone verify that?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I think that this company also sell quite a few watches that are very similar to Marathon.

Seems a bit of a bargain, so I say go for it.


----------



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

******I tried to amend my last comment post but I cannot edit for some reason!*******

189 Euro = Â£151.34 (at current rate)

I asked them about import taxes to the UK and they replied back by saying there wouldn't be any because, I quote:

"We are in located in Germany so you do not pay any tax, customs or VAT" ?

Can anyone verify that?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've bought from Germany before and not had to pay any fees so I think they are correct.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

VAT (any value) and Import duty (approx Â£150+) are only for non EU purchases AFAIK.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

tsam, sorry about my euro to pound conversion, I converted it using the dollar valuation. :wallbash:

But it still works out a lot cheaper than buying it from the States and getting a bill from customs and the parcel delivery people.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I had an international delivery and it was listed as "measuring equipment" as it is used to measure time and did not have any issues with additional duty etc


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

looks well for the money if its got MB Microtec vials as well the tritium should be decent/last well go for it!


----------



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

Went for it and bought one, took a week to arrive. But its worth the wait. Quality is really good too and comparing it to a CWC SBS diver I had at the same time. I felt it was time to get rid of the CWC!

This German watch feels better on the wrist, the illumination at night from the dials and hands is fantastic and the for the price ,you can't get better!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

tsam said:


> I asked them about import taxes to the UK and they replied back by saying there wouldn't be any because, I quote:
> 
> "We are in located in Germany so you do not pay any tax, customs or VAT" ?
> 
> Can anyone verify that?


Er, being as both Germany and the UK are in the EU, you will surely pay VAT at source (i.e. in Germany where it's called Umsatzsteuer, or USt). Of course, once you have paid the USt in Germany, then there will be no further import tax or customs fees when it is shipped to the UK. Also, as you have paid German USt, then you don't also pay UK VAT.

So they are right, you don't pay import tax. But they are not right that "...you do not pay any tax, ...".

-wotsch

Edit: just realized I'm replying to a post from last May...


----------

